# Understanding Programming Options affecting door locking and unlocking



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

The Phaeton can be configured in a number of ways, depending on owner preference, to automatically lock or unlock doors. All of this coding needs to be done by the service technician at the dealership (or, by someone who has a diagnostic tool such as a VAG-COM).
The general overview of how to code various behaviors into the car can be found at these threads:  How to get rid of the seat belt warning message and chime  and  How to get rid of the "Key in Ignition" warning chime (Changing Country Code) , so I won't repeat all that here.
Concerning door locking and unlocking, there are three different elements involved in this:
1) Whether the car doors will automatically lock when a certain speed is reached, 
2) Whether the car doors will automatically unlock when the ignition is turned off, and;
3) What doors will be unlocked if function 2) is activated.
Items 1 and 2 can be programmed on all Volkswagen products - Golfs, Jettas, New Beetles, etc., so chances are that your dealer is already quite familiar with how to do this. Item 3) is a new capability that seems to be specific to the Phaeton - chances are that your dealer might not be familiar with this.
*To control if all doors lock automatically when a certain vehicle speed is reached:* This is accomplished through group 46, the Comfort and Convenience System Central Module. Go to Function 10, Channel 2. Setting the value to 0 turns this feature off. Setting the value to 1 causes all doors to lock when the vehicle reaches a speed of 15 km/h (about 10 MPH). _*Note:*This function is enabled by default when the vehicles are shipped from Dresden. It makes sense, from a personal security point of view, to leave it enabled. If you have an accident and an airbag deploys, all doors will automatically be unlocked by the telematics module (group 75), assuming group 75 has been left in its default configuration - so you really have nothing to gain by disabling auto-locking._
*To control if doors unlock automatically when the ignition is turned off:* This is also accomplished through group 46, in this case through Channel 3. Same as with auto-locking, a value of 0 disables the feature, and a value of 1 enables it. This function is disabled by default when the vehicle is shipped from Dresden.
*Choosing which doors are unlocked by the auto-unlocking feature:* If you enable auto-unlocking when the ignition is turned off (either by turning the key, or by pressing the start/stop button to the second indent), you need to choose which doors are automatically unlocked. This is also done through group 46, in this case Channel 1. Setting the value to 0 will cause all doors to unlock. Setting the value to 1 will unlock the driver door only. Setting the value to 2 will unlock the two doors on the driver side only. If auto-unlocking is disabled, it does not matter what value is entered in Channel 1. _*Note:* This is what is new with the Phaeton - the Golfs, Passats, etc. do not have this level of granularity. It is helpful to ensure that your service advisor or technician is familiar with the need to code Channel 1 (Choice of doors) according to your wishes if you have asked to have Channel 3 (Auto-unlocking) enabled._
PanEuropean


_Modified by PanEuropean at 11:57 PM 10-24-2004_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Understanding Programming Options affecting door locking and unlocking (PanEuropean)*

Just an additional note here:
The choice of which doors are unlocked (described in the last paragraph of the message above) also applies to which doors are unlocked when you touch one of the door handles, assuming you have the keyless access option installed in your vehicle. In other words, if you have set the coding such that all 4 doors will unlock, then when you touch a door handle on a keyless access Phaeton, all 4 doors will unlock.
It is not necessary to enable the 'auto-unlocking' feature if you don't want the doors to auto-unlock when you turn the ignition off. This means that the decision making tree sort of looks like this:
*Step 1)* Do you want the doors to auto-unlock when you turn the ignition off?
a) if yes, then enable auto-unlocking via adaptation channel 03 of controller 46, AND go to step 2.
b) if no, and you do NOT have keyless access, this is the end of the process.
c) if no, and you DO have keyless access, go to Step 2,
*Step 2)* Decide which doors you want to unlock when you turn the ignition off (if you chose yes to question 1), and also when you touch an exterior door handle, if you have the keyless access option (regardless of your answer to question 1). Then code your choice via adaptation channel 01 of controller 46.
As far as I know, the choices you make above have no effect on the unlocking behaviour of the car when you use the buttons on the remote key fob to unlock the car. My understanding is that a single press on the remote unlocking button on the key fob unlocks the driver door, and two presses unlocks all doors, regardless of how you set up the auto-unlocking or unlocking via Kessy (keyless access) in the foregoing steps.
Hope this makes everything clear.
Michael


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Understanding Programming Options affecting door locking and unlocking (PanEuropean)*

When I purchased my 2006 Phaeton, the salesman said he thought the technicians could programme it so that when unlocking, as you walk to the car, one push on the key fob can open the two doors on the driver's side (rather that just the driver's door) with two pushes doing all doors as normal. I liked that idea as I always hang a jacket behind me before getting in. He said this could definitely be done with Touareg and he assumed the Phaeton would be similar.
When I took delivery last April the salesman apologised that they had found this could not be done.
Reading this post above too fast, I thought it was saying it could be done, but on more careful reading this is referring to unlocking from 'locked inside the car' mode.
In short, can you vagcom the car so that one key fob push opens both driver side doors? I think the answer must be no, but thought I would ask anyway. 
PETER M


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Understanding Programming Options affecting door locking and unlocking (PeterMills)*

Peter,
I have my car programmed to just that Press ones and both drivers side doors unlock with,passengers side doors stay locked. If you double press the key fob all doors are open.
This is also done through group 46, in this case Channel 1. Setting the value to 0 will cause all doors to unlock. Setting the value to 1 will unlock the driver door only. Setting the value to 2 will unlock the two doors on the driver side only.
Tony.



_Modified by plastech at 6:40 PM 1-13-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Understanding Programming Options affecting door locking and unlocking (PeterMills)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeterMills* »_In short, can you vagcom the car so that one key fob push opens both driver side doors?

Yes, without any problem at all. If you have it programmed that way, the second push will unlock the remaining two doors on the other side of the car.
That is how I have my car set up - first push (or touch of the door handle, since I have keyless access) unlocks both driver side doors.
Michael


----------



## sidcup-jon (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Understanding Programming Options affecting door locking and unlocking (PeterMills)*

Hi Peter,
You can set the locking and unlocking sequence to which ever suit your requirement.I have my car set to 1 touch unlock all doors and auto lock once the the car has reached 4 MPH,even in reverse,but only the garage and adjust the setting for you.
In the Touareg you can set all these function yourself.The Touareg has a convenience set-up function which let you set the locking and unlocking,tailgate locking,alarm,driving lights,footwell light and synchronised door mirror adjustment until your heart content.During the first 2 months of ownership I have a different setting every day.I even got myself confused many times.Since the novelty wore off I have left it in my prefer setting of one press unlock all and autolock driving off and the last time i fiddle around with this function was nearly 10 months ago.
Rgds Jon


_Modified by sidcup-jon at 9:21 PM 1-14-2007_


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Understanding Programming Options affecting door locking and unlocking (sidcup-jon)*

I am going to have a go with a vagcom, which I am being been kindly lent. I plan to change the keyfob first push so that it unlocks both driver's side doors (as per Plastech post above), also to remove the seatbelt chime. If anyone else has any further hot tips of things to do with a borrowed vagcom on a MY2006 3.0TDI whilst I have it hooked up, I would find that very interesting.
(I know that I need to have a battery maintainer connected to the LH rear battery at the same time, or have the engine left running)
PETER M


----------



## sidcup-jon (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Understanding Programming Options affecting door locking and unlocking (PeterMills)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeterMills* »_ also to remove the seatbelt chime. 

I want to do that too if I can find someone to lend a vagcom.This is the best forum around keep learing and picking up useful info.
Rgds Jon


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Understanding Programming Options affecting door locking and unlocking (sidcup-jon)*

Hi Peter,
How did your get on with the Vagcom
Tony


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Understanding Programming Options affecting door locking and unlocking (plastech)*

Hi Tony,
Thanks for asking, it all went really well. I managed to scrounge, for a few days, a VAG-COM, off an engineer, and, once I explored the help files on the Ross-Tech site, It was all dead simple. It is a pity that the VAG-COM is so expensive to buy,as I would really like one myself; there again with the software being downloaded free, and constantly upgraded - as well as the quality of the Ross-Tech site - I completely understand why they have to charge $350 for the cable.
PETER M


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Understanding Programming Options affecting door locking and unlocking (PeterMills)*

You folks in the UK might want to consider chipping in ₤20 each and purchasing a 'community' cable. Everyone can download the most recent software and install it on their laptop, and all you need to do is shuffle the cable around by post or courier to whoever needs it at the moment.
When you consider that the cost of a half-hour service visit is probably close to $50, your initial investment on the cable will be covered after the first time you use it.
I am the Ross-Tech volunteer who writes the label files for the Phaeton, so, if you need any support, you know where to get it.
Michael


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Understanding Programming Options affecting door locking and unlocking (PanEuropean)*

That is a good suggestion, Michael.
I wondered why the label files were so good, now I know!
PETER M.


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Understanding Programming Options affecting door locking and unlocking (PeterMills)*

I'm sort of half up for that suggestion and would have no objection to chipping in.
However, I'm a dedicated Mac user and so not sure whether i can use the cable at all.
Maybe when I get an Intel MacBook, I'll give it a whirl


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm laptopless unfortunatally


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Understanding Programming Options affecting door locking and unlocking (PeterMills)*

Hi Peter,
Looks like your a Vagcom expert, its really is easy if you can run skype with a camera, perhaps we need to organise a GTG and I will bring the cable,
My kids would like to thank you for there presents.
Regards Tony


----------



## V10NRB (Nov 30, 2006)

*Keyless stop - New amazing tip*

Hi,
My V10 was in the garage today , and the Techie mentioned that to unlock the doors when turning the engine off.
1. Press button normal way to stop car
2. Then push stop button again just to the first level, hold and the steering wheel will lock and it will also unlock the door.
3. Even better bit, when opening the door the seat and steering wheel move to the entry position.
Just to explain - I have my key set to button 1 seat position. This is set a few inchs back with more slope on the seat back so that I can get ina nd out of the car without brushing against the leather.
So when I open and get in the car, the seat moves to position 1, giving me space.
So now, when I press the stop button the second time, steering wheel locks and door unlocks. Pull door handle and the seat moves back. Just like to Touareg.
Anyone seen this before, not me, any other tips would be of great interest
cheers
Neil


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Keyless stop - New amazing tip (V10NRB)*

Hi Neil:
That is an interesting observation. There are other variations available on the same theme.
For example, if you program the car to unlock the doors automatically when you turn off the ignition (this is done via adaptation channel 3 of controller 46), then you can press the start button once to turn the engine and ignition off, and the doors will unlock. You then get out of the car, and when you press the push-button on the door handle to lock the doors, the steering column will also lock up. I have my Phaeton set up this way.
I am going to try your method and see how it works on my car - it sounds interesting.
Michael


----------



## brosen (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Understanding Programming Options affecting door locking and unlocking (PanEuropean)*

I have not been able to find in the forum how to program the Lights/Chime Sound behavior when you *Unlock/Lock* the car from the Remote.
Currently when I unlock the car with the Remote the low beam lights will turn on, I would like to *DISABLE* that, also when the car is locked there is a chime sound.
I am almost sure I read somewhere that the Lights and Chime bahvoir can be fully customized, please advice, thanks


----------



## Solipsism12 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Understanding Programming Options affecting door locking and unlocking (brosen)*

You can disable the lights turning on when you unlock the doors from the infotainment unit - I think it is in "settings" - 'orientation lighting' - - the "leaving home" function. There is another function there that will leave your headlights on for a selected amount of time after you lock the car.
The 'chirp' on locking has to be dealt with via vag-comm or the dealer may be able to set it - but it may be tied in to the market-specific settings for the vehicle, which could affect other settings and might preclude the dealer's being able to 'adjust'.


----------



## brosen (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Understanding Programming Options affecting door locking and unlocking (Solipsism12)*

Thanks for the answer, just to clarify I am refering to the headlamps in front of the car, not the ones in the roof, when I open the car with the remote the front low beams will turn on.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Understanding Programming Options affecting door locking and unlocking (brosen)*

Hi Bernard:
Rick's answer (above) is correct for exactly what you are trying to do. Get the owner manual out of the glovebox, and look up the "leaving home / coming home" function. It is controlled from the pushbuttons on the big display between the front seats.
Michael


----------



## brosen (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Understanding Programming Options affecting door locking and unlocking (PanEuropean)*

Yes, I configured today, I think I've spent to much time under the hood, I have to get the User Manual and read it,








Thanks Rick and Michael http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fdtinc (Dec 31, 2010)

*Where is the info on the Keyless-entry handle coding?*

Hello,

At some point there was a thread (or at least a post in a related thread) that outlined the various ways in which the keyless access handles, when touched, unlock the car.

I looked through the TOC to no avail, if anyone knows where that is, could you post the link?

If I remember correctly there were five conditions:
Drivers door only
both left doors
both right doors
both front doors
all four doors

That post also included the reference to the codes for each.
Trying to compare to this car.
Thanks in advance for the link!


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

Understanding Phaeton Convenience Features

*Keyless Access - what do the buttons on the door handles do*

Go to the above, on the 1st section in the *Sticky TOC/ FAQ*.

Go to Post #3 and click on the link. *Understanding Programming Options affecting door locking and unlocking* 

...I think that is what you are looking for.

Hope that helps. If I were better at it, I could have linked it in....:facepalm:

Regards,
Tim


----------



## fdtinc (Dec 31, 2010)

Tm, thanks for the thread references.

After I got to the thread in the way you suggest, I was curious to see if the TOC links to it or not.
Many times the TOC links have different names than the linked thread's name.
In this instance the TOC has the hyperlink: 
 Define preferences for door locking and unlocking behavior
and that links exactly to the:
Understanding Programming Options affecting door locking and unlocking mentioned by Michael in his post #3.
So it's already in the TOC, and now that I know, I am wondering how come I overlooked it, when looking in the TOC in the first place?


You also wrote "if I were better at it, I could have linked it in".
A tip to return the "finding" favor:

Simple html language coding is easy to do, even if you don't have an editor available, or know the coding to use:

In general, if you need it for some purpose, you can do the following:
You can save an html page with "save as....". Then, open that file with a simple editor such as WordPad, using the "all" type of file.
This displays the html page as a simple text document.
Then, all you have to do is find the actual entry (such as picture and how it is linked, or a hyperlink, and how it is done, or bolding, larger fonting, coloring of text, and how it is implemented, and so on) you want to emulate, and voila, that is how to write it for the same effect.

Useful for ex. if you wanted to list something on ebay. If you know some sellers ebay listing whose layout, etc you really like, just copy the layoutpart you like as above, and then customize for you own needs. 
To check that you did that right, save the text-file, and open it with a brower. If you did it right, it will do just what you wanted it to.

Specifically on THIS site and posts:

You do not have to do any of the above, because when you click the "reply with quote" button, the quoted post already shows up in html-as-text format, so what you need is right there (so long as a quoted post has an embedded hyper-link).

Again thanks for your thread tips, regards, C. Dieter


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

*By gove, I think I got it*

C. Dieter,
You are welcome for the thread advice.

I in turn thank you for the HTML advice. Especially for the advice that I did not have to do all that work, here on the 'Tex . So, to see if I got this right, here is a link:


Understanding Programming Options affecting door locking and unlocking

Regards,
Tim


----------



## fdtinc (Dec 31, 2010)

Tim,
glad it worked, and you're welcome.

Now, having had a chance to actually reading that "Understanding ..." thread, it contained what I think is only partial information with respect to what states are possible and their coding:

"This is also done through group 46, in this case Channel 1. 
value 0 will cause all doors to unlock. 
value 1 will unlock the driver door only. 
value 2 will unlock the two doors on the driver side only"

On this car (not having a scan tool do not know what number is coded in channel 1) the actual set-up for keyless entry is:

touch driver's handle: only that door unlocks
touch front-passenger door handle: only that door unlocks
touch either back doors: no doors unlock.

That does NOT appear to be the same as value 1.
It is also different from the other option I thought existed, because, while keyless is enable on both front doors, it does not unlock both doors when either one is touched.

So, if anyone reading here is more familiar with this, what other values are there, and what conditions do they do? (that would be 3, 4, perhaps even five)?

Is the following usual for all keyless entry Phaeton's?

The fob-sensing seems to only be at such close range, that if the fob-holder stands at the trunk (or on the opposite side of the car ) when another person touches a handle, no key is detected (or it's ignored) and nothing happens.
Very annoying when you go to your car with more than one person, with stuff to put into the trunk. You want to go directly there (and don't need fob thanks to emblem switch) , but in order to allow others to get in right then, you either have to push the fob, go to your door to unlock, or go close enough to the other person so they can open...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

C. Dieter:

I have read your post directly above a few times, and am going to do my best to try and answer the questions you have raised. It appears that there are a number of different (and somewhat unrelated) issues here, so, please be patient with me as I work my way through them.

It appears to me that your car is coded so that only the driver door unlocks when the driver door handle is touched. That would correspond with a value of 1 in the appropriate adaptation channel.

I believe (I am not certain, but I believe) that regardless of what value has been coded (0, 1, or 2), if a door handle other than the driver door handle is touched, only that door will unlock. This would explain why only the front passenger door unlocks when you touch that handle.

It appears to me that the capacitance sensing function of the two rear door handles on your car is not functioning properly. If this is the case, it is probably because of water infiltration into the locking pushbutton on the exterior door handle, rather than a problem with the capacitance sensor per se. You can verify this by checking to see if you can lock all the car doors by pressing the locking button on each of the two rear door handles. If you can't, then this confirms that there is a problem with the locking buttons on the rear door handles, and that is why the unlocking function of those same handles is not working.

As for what to do from here... you will need a diagnostic scan tool to proceed further. You are located in a heavily populated area (NJ), so, it should not be too difficult to find another VW owner in your area who has a scan tool. Usually you can find someone by posting a note in the appropriate regional forum (in your case, try the TriState forum if you are in Northern NJ, or the 
Mid-Atlantic forum if you are in Southern NJ). People who own scan tools are usually quite happy to assist others at informal get-togethers. A gift of a nice bottle of wine is usually an appropriate thank-you.

Anyway, once you get hold of a person with a scan tool, open controller 46, go to adaptation channel 1, and set the value to 0. This will cause all doors to unlock. Do this (for ease of following diagnostic work) even if you do not want to keep this behaviour long-term.

Now, check the functionality of locking and unlocking at each door handle. If you identify door handles that do not perform as you expect, make a note of which ones are problematic.

Next, go to the 'measured value blocks' section of controller 46, and check the correct function of the LOCKING button on each of your exterior door handles by looking at the fourth value in each of MVBs 001, and 007 to 009 inclusive. This will tell you whether you have any failed exterior locking buttons. The buttons should all show "not activated" when they are not touched, and "activated" when they are pressed. When released, they should return to "not activated".

If any of the LOCKING buttons are inoperative, the unlocking function of that door handle will also be inoperative.

When you have finished the diagnostics, you will know what door handles work for locking and unlocking purposes. Further information about how to repair inoperative handles can be found at this post: Door Handles - How to troubleshoot and replace exterior handles (Keyless Access button not working), but to be honest, it is very expensive to replace exterior door handles and I kind of doubt that you will want to go down that path.

Finally, you can code the car to unlock doors as appropriate to the level of security required in your neighborhood - either driver door only, both doors on the driver side, or all doors.

As for the car (the door handles) not detecting the presence of the key fob unless it is very close, this problem is directly related to whether or not you have any defective door handles. 

Michael


----------



## fdtinc (Dec 31, 2010)

Michael, many thanks for your thoughtful and thorough reply.

I can flesh out some of your detailed step by step suggestions with some observations.

When a sensor is touched, I can hear the "relay" click from the front left of the car, I am assuming from the Kessey controller (in a quiet garage).
I also hear this when pressing a black lock buttons, and when pulling the handle out half-way to its "first" position.
This is hard to hear when a FOB is in-range (when the locking or unlocking noises mask it), but rather audible if done without a FOB, where the sensors register the touch but don't act on it due to missing authorization.

The handle pull-out click seems to be the sensor activation that takes place on a car that has been locked for long enough for the sensors to have shut off to conserve power (the pull twice to open mode).

>>>I believe (I am not certain, but I believe) that regardless of what value has been 
>>>coded (0, 1, or 2), if a door handle other than the driver door handle is touched, 
>>>only that door will unlock. 

That explais why it works on that door alone.
But it sounds like that should then also permit the back doors to individually be opened, which is no the case.

>>>It appears to me that the capacitance sensing function of the two rear door handles 
>>>on your car is not functioning properly. 

The reason why I menationed the "clicks" above is:
When touching the handle, the back right door capacitance sensors cause the click, whereas the left back door handle does not (neither unlock).
That left back handle not making the click makes it seem defective.

>>>water infiltration into the locking pushbutton on the exterior door handle, rather than 
>>>a problem with the capacitance sensor per se. You can verify this by checking to see 
>>>if you can lock all the car doors by pressing the locking button on each of the two 
>>>rear door handles. 

All four lock buttons actually work to lock the car if a FOB is in range. If not, all four buttons produce the aforementioned clicking sound.
And the pull-handle-out-click works on all four handles also...

>>>you will need a diagnostic scan tool to proceed further. You are located in a heavily 

Point well taken, and the more one reads here, the more it seems the thing to get! Surely correct about a scanner in the area, John in Philly has one, though the one closest to here has already made it clear he is unavailable (to me) 

I think your suggestion of going to value 0, to confirm with the all-enabled setting what actually works is best.

I had thought that at some point someone posted that there was a value for both FRONT doors to unlock when the drivers door was unlocked, but that must have been a misreading.
It just seems that based upon the back right sensors registering the touch, but not unlocking that it is programmed that way.

The reason for the initial post was to see what various setttings existed in total, because if the setting as found here was not intentional (as it appears not to be), we would have it fixed at the dealers. But it would have been very silly to go there and claim a problem that was onlyoperator ignorance (even if VW doesn't do too much to alleviate that state...). 

You seem to have a great relationship with your mechanic, and get to chat with him, which helps to explain things. Here, we always can only (try) to explain the issue to the service team guy doing your part of the alphabet, you aren;t permitted in back, and never get to talk to the techs....

>>As for the car (the door handles) not detecting the presence of the key fob unless it is 
>>very close, this problem is directly related to whether or not you have any defective 
>>door handles.

We did thouhg have someone stand right at the driver's door handle, and then had someone else pull the passenger door handle, and that was a distance too great for the FOB to be sensed. And vice versa. 
Also putting the FOB at the back right edge of the trunk (right at the outside right corner of the rear window), the drivers door won't unlock.

Once its reset to 0, that might change of course.

Ah, the little Phaeton quirks.
Like the trunk auto-open when key inside trunk:
After reading in the manual tried that out. Just to be on the safe side, I placed the valet key out of sensor range, then put key #1 in trunk and pressed the lock button.
Sure enough, lid closes, BEEP, and I would have been locked out were it not for the valet key (which was def. out of range).
Opened the car with that, then inside trunk release to retrieve main key. 
Repeat.
No change.
What a disappointment, it sounded so thought out.

Finally when I got home (where key #2 was inside, and valet back in glove box) repeated once more out of frustration, and, what a surprise: the lid closes, the lights flash, and it reopens. So it does work, neat trick. But somehow, I wouldn't bet on it based upon the first tries....

Just for good measure, I saw your answer on the German Phaaeton forum about that "funny liitle knob" under the gas pedal, will have to check that out tomorrow. How ever did you come across function?

Thanks again!


----------



## mikelaca (Aug 23, 2012)

Is there a way to have ALL doors unlock when the car goes into Park? 

Here's the issue I'm having. All doors lock when I'm up to speed for safety. I realize I need to get something out of the car so I pull over, car in park but engine still running. I open my door (not by hitting the unlock button but just grabbing the handle and the door unlocks itself when you attempt to get out, which is a great time saver btw,) then I walk around the other side of the car to open the right rear door to get an item out, and oops, all other 3 doors are still locked. 

Basically what I'm needing is ALL doors to unlock if one or any of the following happen:
Car goes into Park
Driver door is forced unlocked via opening the chrome interior handle

Possible?


----------



## Widescreen111 (Sep 19, 2015)

*LHS drive front passenger door won´t open from inside or outside !*

Hi,

Hope it is OK to borrow this thread, as I coudn´t find anything more Close to my problem.
The car 2009 MY 3,0 TDi Phaeton without keyless/start/stop or softclose.
MFD convinience options are ticked with following: all doors lock when in motion/unlock when no ignition/stop , one press keyfob lock/unlock all doors.

Following behaviour notticed.:

- When approching the car and unlocking the car with keyfob, front passanger door handle needs 2 or more firm pulls to actually open (the other doors only 1)
- After first succesfull opening, the front passanger door opening will behave normally (1 pull) both from outside and inside ..!
- If front passenger door or drivér´s door locking button is pressed (locking on), the front passenger door won´t open either from inside or outside (not even after several pulls ), not Before I´m jogging the central locking on/off with keyfob... after that it is working normally again ... !

This is highly risky situation for front seat passenger, if one needs to exit the car in emergency !

Is this due a slack on Cables inside the door locking mechanics or is this problem with locking module in some way ?
Is there anything I could do to improve situation (I´m not feeling OK to open up the door panels) ?

Any ideas/comments are appriciated !

BR
Wide


----------

